# SwedishBBW Homepage



## SwedishBBW (May 11, 2006)

Hi!
I have just finished my homepage and
are posting the adress here.
I hope you all enjoy!  :smitten: 

http://www.angelfire.com/blog/swedish.bbw/index.html

(Username: besok Password: 157swedishbbw)

small letters :kiss2:


----------



## love dubh (May 11, 2006)

YOU AND YOUR KITTEN ARE SO CUTE! a;jg;ja;jg;ag;agnshnngfhiaubhgsdb


----------



## greeby (May 12, 2006)

Wow...Amazing pics. You are stunning.


----------



## luvssbbws (May 12, 2006)

Another Very Hot sexy SSBBW Babe from Sweden!! Keep up the sexy pics! Thanks,:eat2: :eat2: 



Bob


----------



## Tad (May 12, 2006)

and the cutest calves north of the baltic too!

Great to see you with a new web page, you are amazing as ever.

-Ed


----------



## SwedishBBW (May 13, 2006)

Thank you all for those wonderful words!! :wubu: 

I update my site almost every day so don't forget 
to visit from time to time.  
I have recently updated with more pics, diary entry and
more info in my profile.

Don't be a stranger! :kiss2: 

/SwedishBBW


----------



## biackrlng (May 13, 2006)

SWEDISH YOU ARE GORGEOUS!!

COME TO AMERICA :wubu:


----------



## SwedishBBW (May 13, 2006)

biackrlng said:


> SWEDISH YOU ARE GORGEOUS!!
> 
> COME TO AMERICA :wubu:





I'm afraid of flying!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 13, 2006)

*Lovely pics, babe.*


----------



## Seth Warren (May 13, 2006)

Well, aren't you adorable... 

Guys do make passes at fat girls in glasses.


----------



## SwedishBBW (May 14, 2006)

Thank you all so much for those wonderful comments about my pics! :wubu: 
For your pleasure I have updated with more pics and 
more info in my diary and profile.
Pls feel free to wish for any special type of pics.
Just write it down in my guestbook. I love to do requests :kiss2: 

xxx
SwedishBBW


----------



## TONYS (May 14, 2006)

very very nice! You have a lot to be confident about. May I add your natural beauty shines through, make up could never enhance that in my humble opinion. I hope you will enjoy all life has to offer you.


----------



## SwedishBBW (May 14, 2006)

TONYS said:


> very very nice! You have a lot to be confident about. May I add your natural beauty shines through, make up could never enhance that in my humble opinion. I hope you will enjoy all life has to offer you.




Thank you Tony so much for those nice words  I also now have yahoo messenger: [email protected]  

xxx/SwedishBBW


----------



## crownofswords (May 14, 2006)

aww, cutie kitten.* 

*and the kat is nice too!


----------



## SwedishBBW (May 16, 2006)

crownofswords said:


> aww, cutie kitten.*
> 
> *and the kat is nice too!




Thank you... she is almost as cute as the other two LOL  
I have put up some older pic so you all can compare
me with my former weights.  
Happy reading!!

:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: 


/SwedishBBW


----------



## luvbbws (May 21, 2006)

U have to be one of the most gorgeous ladies I ahve eer had the pleasure of viewing.. thank u


----------



## gbpenn (May 22, 2006)

Strange, the home is working for me but the 'Enter' link is leading to a name/password page. Any ideas?


----------



## SwedishBBW (May 23, 2006)

gbpenn said:


> Strange, the home is working for me but the 'Enter' link is leading to a name/password page. Any ideas?




Look at the top of this page and you will find the password  

xxx
SwedishBBW


----------



## blubrluvr (May 25, 2006)

You, like many other women in this world, are wearing a bra that has a band that is too large and cups that are too small.

Not only are you a lovely BBW, You are a BUSTY BBW. Please be be so kind as to provide me with your underbust measurement in addition to the bust measurement you so thoughtfully provided on your page. I'll be happy to provide you with a bra size that is more appropriate to that lovely figure of yours. You'll find a properly sized bra will not only be more comfortable, but will
make you look even better in your clothes!

Again you are VERY lovely!

-blubrluvr


----------

